# Accessing Juno thru Thunderbird



## Bartender (Jun 10, 2005)

This is going to be one of those posts that gets zero responses unless I really luck out.
We've been using Juno 5 since 1998. DSL is unavailable in our valley. We're paying almost nothing for Juno, otherwise I'd go to PeoplePC or some such.

Anyway, on our Ubuntu Linux PC I was able to set up Evolution to send and receive e-mail thru the Juno servers. I never had to enter any info about ports, and unclicked the "use secure settings" stuff. It works just fine.

Back on our Windows PC, I installed Thunderbird to see if it would work with Juno. I've gone back and forth with several Juno techies, and posted on MozillaZine, but can't quite seem to get there. TB receives mail but can't send. I get a message saying "Locating authsmtp.juno.com", then "Connecting to authsmtp.juno.com", but then I get an error message saying the servers refused the connection. The Juno techies have said to use Port 25, then 587. They said to use TLS, then another one said SSL. Does anyone know the settings for using TB with Juno?


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Try using "smtp.juno.com". When I google "juno mail servers" I get pop.juno.com and smtp.juno.com. I haven't seen authsmtp.juno.com. There also, should not be any authentication, and the default port is 25.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Zactly right!

pop.juno.com would be the server you connect to to download your e-mail messages. smtp.juno.com is the server you connect to in order to send e-mail messages. Unless they use some very specific settings you shouldn't need to change any defaults for ports. SSL shouldn't even be a part of this...


----------

